# Tutorialswünsche in der Photoshop-Ecke



## Markus Kolletzky (4. August 2004)

Hallihallo,

Wie schon in den diversen anderen Foren geschehen, möchten wir auch von 
Euch Photoshopjüngern wissen, welche Tutorials Ihr in dieser Rubrik gerne 
sehen wollt.
Bitte auch hier eine kurze und knappe Formulierung wählen. 

*Übrigens, wir haben bereits viele Photoshop Tutorials veröffentlicht*
Schaut euch doch einfach mal um

*Und umfangreiche Grundlagen zur Gestaltung findet ihr in unserem*
Grafik-Basiswissen


----------



## da_Dj (6. August 2004)

Ich fände Tutorials zu Dingen die sehr oft nachgefragt werden ganz sinnvoll. 

Wie man Dinge richtig ausschneidet und später in Bild wo sie reinkommen farblich anpasst, so, dass alles natürlich aussieht z.B. da so etwas doch oft nachgefragt wird. 

Vielleicht auch was in Richtung "comic" da wird doch auch des Öfteren nachgefragt.

Ich denke mal Themen gibt es genug


----------



## redybull (13. August 2004)

Hi,
komme ja aus der anderen Fraktion *g* und PS ist für mich als 3Dler notwendiges "Zubrot" (ohne es auch nur annährend zu beherrschen *obergrins*), aber ich könnte mir vorstellen, schön und lesenswert wäre mal ein Tut .so a´la "Texturen ohne Vorlage" entwickeln, so gängige Sachen -PS wird "vergewaltigt", also keine Bildbearbeitung, sondern ich sitz da, habe PS offen und will eine eigene Textur erstellen. Welche Filter sind für gängige Fragen (z.B. ein Textilstoff, eine neutrale Textuirerung für ein Spacefighter, eine Graslandschaft, eine Asphaltstraße vorzuziehen. Natürlich nicht spezifisch, ich mein das so wie bei uns (in [C4D], ...wenn Du eine rauhe Oberfläche haben willst, benutze einen Noise-Shader.... ) ...gebe auch zu, bei Euch wenig gelesen zu haben. Aber ein Grundtutorial, welcher Filter kann für welche Effekte zur Erstellung eignener Ideen einsetzen, das wäre ganz dolle. So jetzt könnt ihr schimpfen 

mfG redybull


----------



## Philip Kurz (13. August 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von da_Dj _
> *
> Vielleicht auch was in Richtung "comic" da wird doch auch des Öfteren nachgefragt.
> *



Wenn ich richtig informiert bin, arbeitet doch Neurodeamon an einem
Comic-Tutorial. Ich bin mir allerdings nicht sicher ob nun für Photoshop
oder Illustrator.


----------



## Nami Uchiha (26. September 2004)

Ich fänd es nicht schlecht,wenn ihr ein Tutorial bringen könntet wo man einen Planeten erstellen kann (so wie bei Greg Martin).
Das wäre nicht schlecht.


----------



## nitrobesim (28. September 2004)

es wäre schön, wenn jemand mal erklären würde, wie es sich mit den Masken auf sich hat. Denn ich weiß nicht so recht, wozu die sind und wie man die benutzt in Photoshop!


----------



## penniwise (29. September 2004)

*[Videotutorial] Interface design*

Hallo !

ich würde mich über ein Videotutorial zum Thema Interface design sehr freuen. Ich hab schon einige Tutorials im Internet gefunden und mir auch ein Buch gekauft für 50,- € in dem leider nichts tolles drinsteht.

aber leider komme ich nach deren Beschreibung nicht so recht klar.
(Anlage von shapes in verschiedenen Ebenen und dann erst einfärben usw.)

Mit einem Videotutorial würde ich mir sicher leichter tun.

Vielen Dank !


P.S. hat evtl. jemand eine wirklich gute Buchempfehlung zu diesem Thema ?


----------



## GrannySmith (3. Oktober 2004)

Irgendeiner hat es schon angeschnitten, dass es sicher Viele gäbe, die sich dafür interessieren würden, was jeder einzelne Filter wirklich macht. Natürlich kann man bei vielen filtern gut erkennen was sie mache, oder der Name ist selbsterklärend. Oft genug ist es aber auch so, dass man, wenn man den filter benutzt, gar keinen Unterschied erkennt, aber der Filter dennoch einen großen Nutzen haben kann.


----------



## Cybox (6. Oktober 2004)

Hallo,

ich wünsche mir ein detailiertes Videotutorial zum Zeichenstift-Werkzeug bzw. zum arbeiten mit Vektoren. Hab da schon mehrere Tutorials drüber gelesen und verstehe das Prinzip auch rein theoretisch, aber in der Praxis bin ich schon froh, wenn mal eine einfachere Form wie z.B. ein Herz o.ä. fehlerfrei damit hinbekomme, irgendwie krieg ich das nicht in mein kleines, dummes Hirn rein. Mich verwundert es ehrlich gesagt auch ein wenig, dass bis jetzt so wenige Leute nach diesem Thema gefragt haben, da dieses Werkzeug - sofern man den Umgang damit einigermassen beherrscht - sehr mächtig ist imho!

Naja, würde mich megamässig freuen wenn jemand mal ein Videotut dafür erstellen würde..

Allerherzlichsten Dank dafür!

MfG
Cybox


----------



## maiky999 (16. November 2004)

Also die Masken würden mich auch sehr interessieren 

Maiky


----------



## Fiene (15. Februar 2005)

Hallo, ich fände auch ein Tutorial über richtiges Ausscneiden gut. Besonders be so Sachen wie Haaren und Fell. Die sind extrem schwierig
 Fiene


----------



## creaface (14. März 2005)

Also, wie mein Vorposter, halt den Sinn und Unsinn von Masken. Grundlagen halt. Ich benutze PS schon paar Jahre und muss immer wieder feststellen >>>>>>>>> ich habe eigentlich viele Möglichkeiten ungenutzt gelassen und somit mir es ab und an schwer gemacht. Was ich auch interessant finden würde >>> Freistellen von "Problemzonen", wie Haare. Was auch nicht schlecht wäre >>> wie ihr z.B. bei der Erstellung von einem Webprojekt vorgeht (Arbeitsflächengröße, Auflösung, gleich 72 DPI? - ........) MfG René


----------



## Marich (21. März 2005)

Hallo! Tutorials für totale Anfänger wären für manche Leute auch Gold wert. Zum Beispiel die Werkzeugpalette, Filteranwendung, Zusatzmodule etc. erklären.
MFG Marich


----------



## BSE Royal (7. Mai 2005)

Eine Beschreibung zur Nachahmung von Hi-Key, bzw. Low-Key Bildern, ausgehend von normal belichteten Bildern wäre sehr interessant.


----------



## Der <Dima> (8. Mai 2005)

Genau! Masken, das ist worüber man wirklich mal ein Tut. schreiben sollte. Ich habe schon so oft tutorials gehabt die Supper beschrieben sind, die aber viel mit Masken arbeiten und da Haperts bei gewaltig   . Ich bin ja nicht so lange "dabei" deswegen bitte ich um verständnis.

Was auch Interessant wäre ist wie man Ausschnitte in ein anderes Bild anpasst!


----------



## himurakenshin (23. Mai 2005)

Hiho, ich würd mich gern mit pfaden beschäftigen, kennt jemand ein tutorial dafür, ich hab nämlich keines gefunden.

Vielen dank im vorhaus
shinken


----------



## Mcneelay (28. August 2005)

Ich wurde ein Tread bevorzugen in dem das Maskieren behandelt wird oder kretives Freistellen... denn dort habe auch ich noch die grössten Schwirigkeiten..


----------



## Slayer5612 (30. August 2005)

Ich hätte gerne Links zu Tutorials die das Thema Matte Painting einmal näher beschreiben!
mfg

Slayer


----------



## dorchen77 (23. Juli 2007)

Ich bin neu und quasi auch Photoshop-Anfänger und mir würde ein Tutorial über Grundlagen schon viel nützen.


----------



## Ginaflower (17. September 2009)

Hallo zusammen, ich bin neu hier bei "tutorials.de", möchte euch erst mal sagen, dass ich eure Seite supergut finde. 
Ich habe auch einen Vorschlag für ein neues Tut, dass ich bisher noch nicht bei euch gefunden habe und zwar geht es um die Restauration alter Fotos (schwarz-weiss). Ich habe sehr schöne alte Fotos bei meinen Eltern gefunden aus den 70er Jahren, die schon sehr vergilbt und kontrastarm sind, teilweise auch beschädigt und die möchte ich gerne einscannen und mit Photoshop bearbeiten, damit sie nicht ganz kaputt gehen. Gibt es so etwas schon oder kann mir jemand helfen?
LG
Gina


----------



## Broken_GFX (30. März 2011)

Hallo zusammen, hier is ja schon ewig kein Eintrag mehr getätigt worden aber vielleicht liest das ja doch jemand.

Ich suche nach einem Tutorial für diese neuen Facebook, Twitter etc. Icons die son 3D Cube Look haben. Würde mich riesig freuen wenn da jemand was hätte oder es mir von einer anderen Quelle mitteilen könnte. 

Gemeint sind diese Icons, habe schon selber viel gesucht aber dafür nichts gefunden, nur für die normalen glossy Icons.

http://style.tutorials.de/v10/images/misc/twitter-25.png
http://style.tutorials.de/v10/images/misc/facebook-25.png


----------



## JH-Images (13. März 2013)

Hallo meine Lieben!

Wenn ihr wollt kann ich ein kleines Tutorial über die Basics für die Masken machen, sollte das immer noch aktuell sein. Außerdem kann ich euch auch zeigen, wie ich bei Photoshop Menschen oder auch Tiere ausschneide (mit Haaren und so).

Wenn es noch gewünscht ist dann schreibt mal bitte.

LG - - - JH-Images


----------

